# [TIP] screen

## Trevoke

J'ai fait une recherche sommaire et je n'ai rien trouve, je voulais juste parler d'une application qui est peut-etre un peu meconnue et sans aucun doute sous-utilisee.

```
emerge screen
```

Qu'est-ce que ca fait? Et bien, l'utilite fondamentale c'est que ca te cree un terminal virtuel. voyons un cas de figure.

 - lance xterm

 - lance screen

 - connecte a travers SSH sur un serveur hyper-securise dans un continent de ton choix, eloigne du tien.

 - brule le mot de passe

 - commence a faire l'entretien; pendant un rm -rf assez long, tu joues au mille-bornes. Ton patron arrive, tu fermes le mille-b ... OH &*&(!$ tu as ferme la mauvaise fenetre espece de cretin!

 - Rigole, relax, ouvre un autre xterm, screen -r et voili voilou.

Bon, il y a beaucoup d'autres exemples, mais disons par exemple que si tu ouvres une compilation dans un screen, fermer le xterm ne va pas tuer la compilation. Plutot sympa non? Ca supporte evidemment plusieurs terminaux virtuels, mais bon, voila, c'est l'essentiel. C'est a utiliser.

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'ai déja vu ça ! Il me semble que c'était dans la documentation gentoo. 

Mais bon j'en ai pas trop l'utilité car il faut sans arrêt penser à lancer screen dans le term. Dans ce cas je ferme pas le terminal  :Smile: 

----------

## omné

Très pratique pour lancer un prgm ou un emerge sur une machine distante fermer le term, ou l'ordi ou on se trouve et récupérér de n'importe où.

----------

## scout

très pratique aussi: nommer ses screen avec screen -S nom

(et les reprendre avec screen -r nom)

comme ça quand on a plein de screen en même temps on s'y retrouve facilement

----------

## sebweb

Perso je m'en sert au travail pour se connecter a plusieur sur un meme terminal.

Par exemple quand je doit dépanner un client sur Paris, une connexion sur son serveur, un screen, il peut venir voir toute les commande que je lance.

screen -x pour pouvoir faire ça.

Trés utils aussi quand on est déjà dans un screen, c'est la commande 

"Ctrl-a S" qui permet de splitter la fenettre terminal en deux. Indispensable pour voir les logs s'afficher pendant qu'on lance des commandes.

Enfin et non des moindre, le copier coller en ligne de commande.

"ctrl-Esc" pour editer la fenetre. Déplacer vous avec le pavé numérique jusqu'au début de la zone a sélectionner. "ctrl-espace" pour sélectionner.

puis "ctrl - ]" pour coller

----------

## babykart

mmm... j'utilise moi aussi screen au taf et chez moi mais je n'étais pas allé aussi loin que toi dans son utilisation sebweb...

merci pour ces judicieuses astuces    :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

mais attends trevoke, screen c'est la base   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

après le reboot de l'install, c'est emerge vim screen forcé  :Laughing: 

comment tu veux lancer des emerge de fou pendant 1 semaine par ssh sinon   :Cool: 

----------

## yesi

quelques alias utiles si je puis me permettre:

alias sr='screen -r'

alias ss='screen -S'

alias sls="screen -ls"

alias sx='screen -x'

et les terms virtuels, on peut en avoir autant qu'on veut avec srceen...

----------

## Sleeper

Sans oublier le mode Eterm / screen ....

----------

## theturtle123

un truc pas mal aussi quand on est un fou d'irc, c'est de lancer irsii avec screen sur une box (un pc qui reboot pas en gros) et de reprendre la main avec son pc client... comme ça on ne perd pas une miette de log   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Sans oublier le mode Eterm / screen ....

 

des explications ?  :Smile: 

Sinon, screen est pas mal pour controller ses downloads bit-torrent du boulot (putty), en particulier avec azureus en console ...

----------

## theturtle123

j'aimerai aussi des explications sur le coup du Eterm/screen...

le troll par l'odeur alléché...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sleeper

Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas essayer mais j'ai trouve ca (la page originale n'existe plus, seul le cache google)

http://www.google.fr/search?q=cache:a8YAQ_el73kJ:gentoofr.org/gen.php/topic/Astuce/131,0,0,5,1.php+Eterm+Screen+Gentoo&hl=fr&client=firefox-a

plus recemment :

http://linuxfr.org/tips/281.html

----------

## zdra

Une question, puisque je vois qu'il y a des pro de screen ici:

1) Si je lance un screen dans un xtrem et que je reboot Xorg (ctr-alt-backspace) je peux encore récuprer le screen ?

2) Si je fais un screen dans un xterm, je peux le récuperer dans un tty ? et inversément ? et comment ?

Je supposes que si le 2) est possible, alors le 1) le sera aussi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci.

[edit]

3) Un screen dans un xterm ne permet pas d'avoir un scroll sur ce qui défile ??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Une question, puisque je vois qu'il y a des pro de screen ici:
> 
> 1) Si je lance un screen dans un xtrem et que je reboot Xorg (ctr-alt-backspace) je peux encore récuprer le screen ?
> 
> 2) Si je fais un screen dans un xterm, je peux le récuperer dans un tty ? et inversément ? et comment ?
> ...

 

1) oui c'est possible.

2) possible

3) si tu peux: CTRL+A puis ESC et tu te déplaces avec les flèches pour remonter dans l'output

Enjoy

----------

## zdra

4) Pour les question dont la réponse est "possible", prier de bien vouloir ajouter comment le faire   :Laughing: 

bon oké RTFM --> []

[Edit] j'ai rien dit, ça marchait pas uniquement pcq le screen était lancé sur mon  utitilisateur dans le xterm et dans le tty j'étais root, donc pas le meme utilisateur, donc il trouvait pas le screen... logique.

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 4) Pour les question dont la réponse est "possible", prier de bien vouloir ajouter comment le faire  
> 
> bon oké RTFM --> []
> 
> [Edit] j'ai rien dit, ça marchait pas uniquement pcq le screen était lancé sur mon  utitilisateur dans le xterm et dans le tty j'étais root, donc pas le meme utilisateur, donc il trouvait pas le screen... logique.

 

LOL

 :Laughing: 

j'ai pas mis plus d'infos car il suffit de se détacher et de resume pour effectuer les opérations que tu indiquais, il y avait pas de RTFM dans l'air  :Wink: 

----------

